# Indoor female leopard room



## Jodie (Aug 28, 2016)

Finally have another bedroom freed up, so I can put tortoises in it.
We removed the carpet. Expected concrete, but got 70's linoleum.





Used a mold resistant primer, and high gloss white. This is a daylight basement, so want it to be bright.



Because I have to bring my leopards inside in September, I need a good nesting area. We contemplated many options, and went with a 275 gallon liquid tote. We removed it from the crate, and cut it in half.





This gives me a 6 foot by 4 foot area to fill with dirt 2 feet deep.


----------



## Jodie (Aug 28, 2016)

For a ramp to the area, bricks, bricks, and more bricks.


----------



## wellington (Aug 28, 2016)

Okay, gotta know. Who got thrown out so you could get the room LOL. Can't wait to see it completed and the leopards moved in. Well I can so they can stay out as long as possible, but then I would like to see it.


----------



## Jodie (Aug 28, 2016)

We used 2 inch insulation on the rest of the floor, and a floating floor on top.





The night hide is about 6X4. The roof will be accessible from the nesting box. It has insulation on 3 sides.





The door will have a plastic cover when the door is open. Most of the front is door.


----------



## Jodie (Aug 28, 2016)

wellington said:


> Okay, gotta know. Who got thrown out so you could get the room LOL. Can't wait to see it completed and the leopards moved in. Well I can so they can stay out as long as possible, but then I would like to see it.


It was my daughter's room. My son shipped out to basic a couple weeks ago. Her room was the biggest, so she moved to his room. My girls get this one.


----------



## leigti (Aug 28, 2016)

Hey, linoleum is better than concrete  your local home improvement store is liking you I bet.


----------



## leigti (Aug 28, 2016)

Jodie said:


> It was my daughter's room. My son shipped out to basic a couple weeks ago. Her room was the biggest, so she moved to his room. My girls get this one.


So when does your daughter move out???


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 29, 2016)

I truly admire your dedication to your tortoises!


----------



## GingerLove (Aug 29, 2016)

I can't wait to see more pics! I have a feeling this is going to be an amazing place for your leopards.


----------



## Jodie (Aug 29, 2016)

Thank you Yvonne. It offsets my guilt for living where it's cold 6 months of the year.


----------



## britsip (Aug 29, 2016)

Can't wait to see the finished product. This is amazing.


----------



## Jodie (Aug 30, 2016)

Getting close to the decorating stage. Need a few more bricks to finish the walls to prevent nose dives.


The lid has 1 inch insulation, and is hinged in the center


Just needs paint, and the heat sources.


----------



## leigti (Aug 30, 2016)

What are you using for heat? Are you going to use a radiant heat panel?


----------



## Pearly (Aug 30, 2016)

Very impressive! Can't wait to see the end result


----------



## Jodie (Aug 30, 2016)

leigti said:


> What are you using for heat? Are you going to use a radiant heat panel?


In the night box yes a panel on the roof and Kane mats in the back. The room will have 4 basking areas and an oil filled radiant heater.


----------



## Jodie (Aug 30, 2016)

Pearly said:


> Very impressive! Can't wait to see the end result


The great thing about tortois enclosures is they are never done. I am anxious to get it inhabitable though. Thank you.


----------



## wellington (Aug 30, 2016)

Jodie said:


> The great thing about tortois enclosures is they are never done. I am anxious to get it inhabitable though. Thank you.


The great thing and the worse thing about tortoise enclosures, is that they are never done.


----------



## wellington (Aug 30, 2016)

What are you putting over the wood floor? Just painting it won't hold up. I had that in my old shed. We painted it with out door paint. The first winter, the little piece of wood was peeling off. The PVC under shower liner I had posted on another thread some place would work great for this. You would probably never have to replace it. http://m.homedepot.com/s/PVC%20shower%20liner?searchtype=text&NCNI-5


----------



## Jodie (Aug 30, 2016)

I found that thanks to you at my local store. In the box, I will put a liner and coco coir For humidity. The front part, I will leave bare. It is floating for easy replacement. I put a layer of wood chips for absorbstion. My upstairs room is the same, and is holding up well. They do not spend much time there. I soak frequently, so most of the peeing happens there.


----------



## Jodie (Sep 4, 2016)

We are getting there.


----------



## Anyfoot (Sep 4, 2016)

I love it. Looks really good.


----------



## leigti (Sep 4, 2016)

I like the railing to keep them from taking a nosedive off the top box. Did you make that or buy it somewhere?


----------



## Jodie (Sep 4, 2016)

leigti said:


> I like the railing to keep them from taking a nosedive off the top box. Did you make that or buy it somewhere?


We, lol Adam made it.


----------



## klawran1 (Sep 5, 2016)

So... I think my Leopard is ready to move out now... This is incredible! Tried to convince my husband we didn't need our guest room but he didn't go for it. Instead, it's a temporary winter set up. Can't wait to see this finished!


----------



## tortoise5643 (Sep 5, 2016)

Looking great!


----------



## Jodie (Sep 5, 2016)

klawran1 said:


> So... I think my Leopard is ready to move out now... This is incredible! Tried to convince my husband we didn't need our guest room but he didn't go for it. Instead, it's a temporary winter set up. Can't wait to see this finished!


My husband would rather have tortoises in there than my mother.


----------



## klawran1 (Sep 6, 2016)

Jodie said:


> My husband would rather have tortoises in there than my mother.



HAHA!!! I'd rather have ANYTHING in there than HIS mother. Thankfully he loves my mom and his mom doesn't visit. Yet with zero visitors, he still insists that we need a guest room..... UGH!


----------



## Jodie (Sep 17, 2016)

All ready for the tenants who moved in today.






And extra bonus space in the closet for incubators and hibernation fridge.


----------



## leigti (Sep 17, 2016)

Very nice. It's also good that you had room for the incubators etc. So is Morte upstairs?


----------



## Jodie (Sep 17, 2016)

leigti said:


> Very nice. It's also good that you had room for the incubators etc. So is Morte upstairs?


Yes. His indoor enclosure was modified minimally this year. Attached a slightly larger night box for him.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 17, 2016)

Jodie said:


> We, lol Adam made it.


No, I didn't !!
Or I must have been very drunk at the time.
Seriously, though, this is a super thread, I love seeing start to finish, work in progress thingys.
And this is going to be an absolutely smashing enclosure.


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Sep 17, 2016)

Jodie said:


> All ready for the tenants who moved in today.
> View attachment 187185
> View attachment 187186
> View attachment 187187
> ...


Brilliant!


----------



## leigti (Sep 17, 2016)

So what do Nia and Scarlet think of it?


----------



## GingerLove (Sep 17, 2016)

That is a wonderful enclosure!!! It looks amazing and you finished it so quickly!! Great job, looks beautiful!


----------



## Jodie (Sep 17, 2016)

GingerLove said:


> That is a wonderful enclosure!!! It looks amazing and you finished it so quickly!! Great job, looks beautiful!


Thank you


----------



## Jodie (Sep 17, 2016)

leigti said:


> So what do Nia and Scarlet think of it?


Nia is interested, and exploring. Scarlett is just hiding in the box. Nothing new there though.





I think I am going to put Andy and Charlie down there tomorrow. See how it goes. I really hate Scarlett and Nia being a pair. Really want Brooke to be by himself. See if he grows better.


----------



## Pearly (Sep 17, 2016)

@Jodie I love your tort room!!!! Love the plants in there. You can really make it into a winter...... "l'orangerie" filled with your winter tender plants or maybe tropicals... I don't know! My imagination is going wild when I think: plants, gardens, greenhouses and sunrooms...


----------



## Jodie (Sep 17, 2016)

Pearly said:


> @Jodie I love your tort room!!!! Love the plants in there. You can really make it into a winter...... "l'orangerie" filled with your winter tender plants or maybe tropicals... I don't know! My imagination is going wild when I think: plants, gardens, greenhouses and sunrooms...


Thank you! They are really bad about destroying anything they can get to! I have some things I am going to try though. My small female ate everything she could reach of the hibiscus in the corner in less than an hour.


----------



## leigti (Sep 17, 2016)

Maybe Mia is looking for a place to lay more eggs. And that is definitely Scarlets MO. The poor plant  The enclosure is looking great.


----------



## Jodie (Sep 17, 2016)

Lol. Nia laid 6, her 5th clutch yesterday. The day after Scarlett laid her 1st of 7.


----------



## leigti (Sep 17, 2016)

Jodie said:


> Lol. Nia laid 6, her 5th clutch yesterday. The day after Scarlett laid her 1st of 7.


Holy cow! You're going to have a lot a little babies running around there pretty soon   and when the Russians get going you may have to take over another room! Thank God they hibernate.


----------



## TKL (Sep 17, 2016)

Very cool. What's the square footage of the whole enclosure?


----------



## Jodie (Sep 17, 2016)

The room is 10 X 12. The night box is 4 X 6. They can use the roof too. So 144.


----------



## TKL (Sep 17, 2016)

Jodie said:


> The room is 10 X 12. The night box is 4 X 6. They can use the roof too. So 144.


Wow! That's great for an indoor space.


----------



## MireyaMurphy (Sep 17, 2016)

Yes, wow!!!


----------



## Jodie (Sep 17, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## Pearly (Sep 18, 2016)

Jodie said:


> Thank you! They are really bad about destroying anything they can get to! I have some things I am going to try though. My small female ate everything she could reach of the hibiscus in the corner in less than an hour.


Haha! I forget about the bulldozers too bad! I would love to have a whole room like a sun room for my torts. Good for you to have that spare room available.


----------



## Krista S (Mar 24, 2021)

And just like that, my enclosure feels incredibly insufficient. This is absolutely amazing!! @Jodie I know this thread is from 2016, but I’d love to hear how the room is holding up. Are there any changes you have made or things you would do differently if you did this again?


----------

